# New Allez E5 smartweld finally came in!



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have been wanting a 2nd bike so i ordered this frame in January. Well it finally showed on Monday and i built it last night. I will have my first ride on it tomorrow morning. I did an ultegra 6800 groupset on this bike with Roval wheels. This is the first bike i have built and i really enjoyed it. I am lucky enough to have a really good friend whois abike tech assist me loL!


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks great. Nice solid choice. 

Interested to hear your impressions and what you're comparing it to.


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks nice, I've been riding one a lot this season and have come to really like it.


----------



## NZPeterG (May 21, 2011)

Hi Looking good.
I can not wait until there are more Smartweld model's over the next few years 

Kiwi Pete


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice! I am interested in hearing about the ride quality as well.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I will put up a ride review tomorrow. Doing our normal ride up Mt Lemmon tomorrow so will get some good decent time on it also!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

So i got a great 26 mile ride in this morning. I will say i really like this bike. It is stable, predictable and rides nice. I am completly pleased with my decision with the Allez. It will be a great bike to have in the stable and i hope to try a few crits next season on it!


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm glad you like it! I am waiting on my size to come available in this same frame so I can build one up! I've been waiting for a little while now, I test rode one that my buddy owns and holy cow! I cannot wait for this frame to come in! So stoked!

Oh and how do you like those roval wheels? Been looking into them form my wife's bike.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

tyrich88 said:


> I'm glad you like it! I am waiting on my size to come available in this same frame so I can build one up! I've been waiting for a little while now, I test rode one that my buddy owns and holy cow! I cannot wait for this frame to come in! So stoked!
> 
> Oh and how do you like those roval wheels? Been looking into them form my wife's bike.


The wheels are great i got them from someone who upgraded to the carbon. They are smooth and since he took off all of the stickers they look good! This is going to be a great bike to have i really like riding it! I hope yours comes in soon mine just showed up i was told the end of May and i got it April 21st.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have got a few more rides in on the Aleez. What a great bike to have i really enjoy it. I finally got a pic out on one of the rides!


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

My frame finally came in last week! I have it built up now and all i'm lacking until it is completely done is a carbon seatpost and new saddle. (I will also be adding carbon cranks soon)
But I will post pictures soon!


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Well... I got a chance to take a pic at lunch
So... Here she is!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

tyrich88 said:


> Well... I got a chance to take a pic at lunch
> So... Here she is!
> View attachment 295657


That looks awesome! Great job on the build!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tyrich88 said:


> Well... I got a chance to take a pic at lunch
> So... Here she is!
> View attachment 295657


Very nice man, it looks great. Is that a size 52cm? How does it ride (it sounds like you were thinking if it rides the way you think, this might be the end of the relationship for you and carbon)?


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

tyrich88 said:


> Well... I got a chance to take a pic at lunch
> So... Here she is!
> View attachment 295657


Good looking bike, but if my saddle was that much nose down, it would kill my arms. Have fun with the new ride.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

The bike is sweet and for the record I haven't adjusted the saddle or anything. I've only had the time to ride it down the block and back to get the tuning done. But it's super smooth. I will update more after I get a test ride or two in. And once I get my last couple of parts to finish out the build. I will also do a parts breakdown if anyone is interested. Hopefully I can weigh it soon too.


----------

